# [gelöst] kein shutdown/poweroff?

## uhai

Guten Abend Kollegen,

mein System lässt sich nicht mehr herunterfahren. Ich bekomme immer einen timeout. In der Konsole sieht das so aus:

```
systemctl poweroff

Failed to power off system via logind: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

Failed to start poweroff.target: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

See system logs and 'systemctl status poweroff.target' for details.

```

und dann:

```
systemctl status poweroff.target

Failed to get properties: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed 
```

und:

```
systemctl status systemd1

Failed to get properties: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out
```

Scheint, als wäre systemd komplett durcheinander...

Was kann ich da tun? Kann man systemd komplett neu starten?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Jul 12, 2016 5:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LuxJux

Reboot ging doch noch nie. Runterfahren oder Taste drücken war die einzige Möglichkeit.

----------

## michael_w

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Reboot ging doch noch nie. Runterfahren oder Taste drücken war die einzige Möglichkeit.

 

Komisch, und wieso geht das dann bei mir?

----------

## franzf

Hatte genau die Fehlermeldungen gestern, nachdem mir ein kernel-update auf 4.5.3 gar nicht bootete und ich meinen "failsafe" Eintrag booten musste - der allerdings noch mit openrc konfiguriert war  :Wink: 

Kann es also auch bei dir sein, dass du gar nicht mit systemd bootest? Hast du auch gerade ein Kernel-Update hinter dir?

----------

## uhai

@LuxJux: Reboot hat vorher auch funktioniert.

@franzf: kein Kernel-update aber plasma auf 5 vor ein paar Tagen. Das Update lief wohl nicht ganz rund, ein paar kleinere probleme habe ich danach gehabt, aber der sjutdown hat zuerst noch funktioniert...

sys-apps/openrc war aber auch installiert. Profil ist  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd *

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @franzf: kein Kernel-update aber plasma auf 5 vor ein paar Tagen. Das Update lief wohl nicht ganz rund, ein paar kleinere probleme habe ich danach gehabt, aber der sjutdown hat zuerst noch funktioniert...

 

Das ist aber jetzt sehr weit hergeholt das ein Update von Plasma 5 dir systemd zerschießen soll. Ich denke erher, das beim Update von plasma5 (vermutlich durch ein world update) auch andere pakete aktualisiert wurden. Und diese das Problem eher verursacht haben.

----------

## uhai

Seltsam, ein emerge -a world will immer sys-apps/openrc installieren???

uhai

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Seltsam, ein emerge -a world will immer sys-apps/openrc installieren???
> 
> uhai

 

Und was ist daran seltsam? Das brauchst du, egal ob systemd oder nicht. Hast du das eventuell per Hand gelöscht? Und mach mal ein emerge -uDNa world, eventuell hängt da noch mehr.

----------

## uhai

ein Block...:

```
[blocks B      ] media-gfx/imagemagick ("media-gfx/imagemagick" is blocking media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.18)                                                                                                    

Total: 14 packages (6 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 3 new, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 4.353 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/liborcus:0

  (dev-libs/liborcus-0.9.2-r1:0/0.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/liborcus-0.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/liborcus-0.7* required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.0.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-gfx/graphicsmagick-1.3.18:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.14.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.36:0/114::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/graphicsmagick[imagemagick] required by (app-emulation/playonlinux-4.2.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.2.0:0/6.9.2.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick required by @selected

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.9[jpeg,png] required by (app-text/calibre-2.47.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.1 required by (dev-python/pythonmagick-0.9.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/imagemagick:= required by (media-video/transcode-1.1.7-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-gfx/imagemagick-5.5.7.14:= required by (media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-gfx/imagemagick:= required by (media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

der ist auch neu...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, das kann so wahrscheinlich (warum auch immer) noch nicht sauber aufgelöst werden.

 *Quote:*   

> It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to
> 
> prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also
> 
> possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are
> ...

 

Ja, versuche den Vorschlag :)

```
echo "media-gfx/graphicsmagick" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

und dann ein

emerge -avuDN @world --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=300
```

----------

## uhai

Stimmt, Block ist verschwunden, Liste ist lang -> melde mich wieder....

uhai

PS: Abbruch 

```

* --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-12175.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: mkdir

S: deny

P: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

A: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

R: /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

C: /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner --add-include-path=. --namespace=UPowerGlib --nsversion=1.0 --libtool=/bin/sh ../libtool --include=GObject-2.0 --include=Gio-2.0 --library=libupower-glib.la --identifier-prefix=Up --symbol-prefix=up_ --warn-all --add-include-path=. --cflags-begin -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I.. -I.. -I../dbus -I../libupower-glib -DUP_COMPILATION -DG_LOG_DOMAIN="libupower-glib" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR="/usr/share" -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR="/usr//locale" --cflags-end upower.h up-autocleanups.h up-version.h up-types.h up-device.h up-wakeup-item.h up-stats-item.h up-history-item.h up-wakeups.h up-client.h up-types.c up-client.c up-wakeups.c up-wakeup-item.c up-stats-item.c up-history-item.c up-device.c libupower-glib.la --output UPowerGlib-1.0.gir 

 * --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge sys-power/upower-0.99.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/upower-0.99.4/temp/build.log'

```

und

```
libtool: link: /bin/grep -E -e "^up_.*" ".libs/libupower-glib.exp" > ".libs/libupower-glib.expT"

libtool: link: mv -f ".libs/libupower-glib.expT" ".libs/libupower-glib.exp"

libtool: link: echo "{ global:" > .libs/libupower-glib.ver

libtool: link:  cat .libs/libupower-glib.exp | sed -e "s/\(.*\)/\1;/" >> .libs/libupower-glib.ver

libtool: link:  echo "local: *; };" >> .libs/libupower-glib.ver

libtool: link:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libupower_glib_la-up-types.o .libs/l

ibupower_glib_la-up-client.o .libs/libupower_glib_la-up-wakeups.o .libs/libupower_glib_la-up-wakeup-item

.o .libs/libupower_glib_la-up-stats-item.o .libs/libupower_glib_la-up-history-item.o .libs/libupower_gli

b_la-up-device.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../dbus/.libs/libupower-dbus.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -lgio-2.0 -

lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0  -O -march=native -O2 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed   -Wl,-soname -Wl,

libupower-glib.so.3 -Wl,-version-script -Wl,.libs/libupower-glib.ver -o .libs/libupower-glib.so.3.0.1

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libupower-glib.so.3" && ln -s "libupower-glib.so.3.0.1" "libupower-

glib.so.3")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libupower-glib.so" && ln -s "libupower-glib.so.3.0.1" "libupower-gl

ib.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libupower-glib.la" && ln -s "../libupower-glib.la" "libupower-glib

.la" )

CPPFLAGS="-DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_MULTIHEAD_SAFE -DGTK_MULTIHEAD

_SAFE -DGSEAL_ENABLE" CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb" LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-n

eeded" CC="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"  /usr/bin/g-ir-scanner  --add-include-path=. --namespace=UPowerGlib 

--nsversion=1.0 --libtool="/bin/sh ../libtool"  --include=GObject-2.0 --include=Gio-2.0   --library=libu

power-glib.la --identifier-prefix=Up --symbol-prefix=up_ --warn-all --add-include-path=. --cflags-begin 

-I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -pthread -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/incl

ude/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include  -I.. -I.. -I../dbus -I../libupower-glib -DUP_COMPILATION -DG

_LOG_DOMAIN=\"libupower-glib\" -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\" -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr//locale"

\" --cflags-end  upower.h up-autocleanups.h up-version.h up-types.h up-device.h up-wakeup-item.h up-stat

s-item.h up-history-item.h up-wakeups.h up-client.h up-types.c up-client.c up-wakeups.c up-wakeup-item.c

 up-stats-item.c up-history-item.c up-device.c libupower-glib.la --output UPowerGlib-1.0.gir

 * ACCESS DENIED:  mkdir:        /home/uhai/.cache/g-ir-scanner

up-version.h:22: Warning: UPowerGlib: multiple comment blocks documenting 'SECTION:up-version:' identifi

er (already seen at up-version.h:22).

g-ir-scanner: link: /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link --tag=CC x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/

sys-power/upower-0.99.4/work/upower-0.99.4/libupower-glib/tmp-introspectYEabjo/UPowerGlib-1.0 -export-dy

namic -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGDK_MULTIHEAD_SAFE -DGTK_MULTIHEAD_SAF

E -DGSEAL_ENABLE -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed tmp-introspectYEa

bjo/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/upower-0.99.4/work/upower-0.99.4/libupower-glib/tmp-introspectYEabjo/UPowe

rGlib-1.0.o -L. libupower-glib.la -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -l

glib-2.0

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/sys-power/upower-0.99.4/work/upower-0.99.4/li

bupower-glib/tmp-introspectYEabjo/.libs/UPowerGlib-1.0 -DG_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_

INCLUDES -DGDK_MULTIHEAD_SAFE -DGTK_MULTIHEAD_SAFE -DGSEAL_ENABLE -march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb -Wl,--as

-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed tmp-introspectYEabjo/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/upower-0.99.4/work/upower

-0.99.4/libupower-glib/tmp-introspectYEabjo/UPowerGlib-1.0.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread -Wl,--export-

dynamic  -L. ./.libs/libupower-glib.so -lgio-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -pthread

/usr/bin/g-ir-compiler --includedir=. --includedir=. UPowerGlib-1.0.gir -o UPowerGlib-1.0.typelib

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-power/upower-0.99.4/work/upower-0.99.4/libupower-glib'

Making all in src

```

wie "Access denied" im home-Verzeichnis?? BTW - wieso kann ich die Fehlermeldung im Code-Block nicht rot setzen?

Mit emerge --resume --skipfirst komme ich nicht weiter, kommen noch mehr Fehler.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1y x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1y-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16434104 total,   5613924 free

KiB Swap:   17414456 total,  16555744 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 11 May 2016 17:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.3.5-r3::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r2::gentoo, 1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.12.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.5::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

qt

    location: /var/lib/layman/qt

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

gentoo

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: 1

xmw

    location: /var/lib/layman/xmw

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

betagarden

    location: /var/lib/layman/betagarden

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 4

meine_ebuilds

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 6

Installed sets: @qt5-addons, @qt5-essentials

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cleartype cli corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gphoto2 gpm gps gtk gtk2 gtk3 gudev iconv icu introspection ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime raw readline samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-dsktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syslog systemd tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack widgets win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xine xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat May 14, 2016 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, teste es bitte mal ohne ccache

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann poste bitte mal das komplette build.log (zb via Pastebin-Service).

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, teste es bitte mal ohne ccache
> 
> 

 

?? Ich kann in man emerge die Option zum abstellen des Cache nicht finden. Wo ist der Schalter denn?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Den hast du wahrscheinlich in deiner make.conf

Siehe dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/Working/Features#About_ccache

(im rot markierten Warning Feld)

----------

## uhai

CCache - ich hab das erste "c" überlesen.

Hilft aber nicht, gleicher fEhler....

Hier ist der buildlog ohne ccache:

http://tinyurl.com/jcloamn

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, magst du den Link zum build.log (pastebin) bitte noch mal überprüfen? Scheinbar ist da was schiefgegangen.

----------

## uhai

2ter Versuch:

https://bpaste.net/show/4898e9dbba5d

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, das ist wahrscheinlich Bug 567192

Vorschlag: Versuche entweder ein Downgrade auf =gobject-introspection-1.44.0

zb durch maskieren von 

```
=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.46.0

=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.46.0
```

Oder nutze fürs bauen mit emerge eine Loginshell, also zb via 

```
su -l
```

 (oder von einer Textkonsole aus).

----------

## uhai

Läuft beides nicht durch.  :Sad: 

In der Konsole kann ich die Ausgabe nicht vollständig sehen:

```
(app-antivirus/clamav-0.99:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    app-antivirus/clamav required by @selected

```

Wieso kann ich in der Konsole nicht zurückscrollen? Das hat schon mal funktioniert. Ich verwende qterminal-0.6.0. History geht...?!

uhai

PS: in uxterm geht es noch:

```
[blocks B      ] <app-antivirus/clamav-0.99 ("<app-antivirus/clamav-0.99" is hard blocking app-antivirus/clamav-0.99)

Total: 53 packages (46 upgrades, 4 downgrades, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 338.719 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.6:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1:0/1.56.0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (mail-mta/postfix-3.0.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/sqlite-3.12.0:3/3::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.10:3/25::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                               

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1:0/57= required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.1.2.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.1.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-50:0/57= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2014-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5:0/54::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/57= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20140525:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.10-r200:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9:4/37::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/55= required by (app-text/calibre-2.47.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                   
```

Sieht so aus, als blocke sich clamav selbst? backtrack=300 habe ich schon probiert...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *"uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <app-antivirus/clamav-0.99 ("<app-antivirus/clamav-0.99" is hard blocking app-antivirus/clamav-0.99)
> ```
> ...

  Jo, hier wird die ältere noch installierte clamav Version hart blockiert. Das heißt idR muss die alte Version erst deinstalliert werden bevor die neue emerged werden kann.

Unmerge die installierte Version bitte zunächst erst mal 

```
emerge -avC app-antivirus/clamav
```

 Kannst die neue Version ja dann später nachinstallieren.

----------

## uhai

Lief wieder bis zum Abbruch, diesmal durch Calibre verursacht:

```
 File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 540, in check_call

    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)

subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['make', '-j4']' returned non-zero exit status 2

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3139:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${PYTHON}" setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 223 info files.

```

----------

## Josef.95

Puh, bezüglich dem calibre Error muss ich aktuell passen, (das ist vermutlich ne dev-python/PyQt5 Geschichte).

Kannst du calibre nicht zunächst überspringen (und dich später drum kümmern)?

----------

## uhai

Bricht wieder ab:

```
The sip executable is /usr/bin/sip.

The QScintilla module is being built with 'protected' redefined as 'public'.

The QScintilla API file will be installed in /usr/share/qt4/qsci/api/python.

Generating the C++ source for the Qsci module...

 * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3243:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2727:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1905:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1903:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  430:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3225:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 3240:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'

```

Scheint auch an Python zu hängen, oder?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, schau mal ob ein rebuild folgender Pakete hilft: 

```
emerge -av1 dev-python/sip x11-libs/qscintilla dev-python/PyQt4 dev-python/qscintilla-python
```

 Und achte darauf das du bei diesen Paketen möglichst nicht stable und testing mischt.

Und für dein

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0

schau dann ob ein rebuild von dev-python/PyQt5 hilft.

----------

## uhai

Ist alles stable, geht aber trotzdem schief....:

```
The QScintilla API file will be installed in /usr/share/qt4/qsci/api/python.

Generating the C++ source for the Qsci module...

 * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3243:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2727:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1905:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1903:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  430:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3225:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 3240:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Ich habe python-target so gesetzt:

```
PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4"
```

Brauche ich 2.7 noch? Oder reicht 3.4 aus?

python-updater liefert Blocks:

```
[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/krunner-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.11.22-r1:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook kscreen opengl usb (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 

[uninstall     ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 

[uninstall     ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook systemd -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/systemsettings:4[handbook] ("kde-base/systemsettings:4[handbook]" is blocking kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10_p20131019::gentoo  USE="X agg cairo* dbus fbcon ffmpeg gstreamer gtk kde nls nsplugin opengl python sdl* sdl-sound ssl (-aqua) -cygnal (-directfb) -doc -dump -egl -gconf -gnome -harden -jemalloc -lirc -mysql (-openvg) -ssh {-test} -vaapi" 0 KiB                

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kcminit:4 ("kde-base/kcminit:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/krunner:4 ("kde-base/krunner:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/libtaskmanager:4 ("kde-base/libtaskmanager:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4 ("kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kwin:4 ("kde-base/kwin:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/systemsettings:4 ("kde-base/systemsettings:4" is blocking kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5, kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5, kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)                                                                                                                                        

[blocks B      ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4 ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksmserver:4 ("kde-base/ksmserver:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksysguard:4 ("kde-base/ksysguard:4" is blocking kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5, kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksplash:4 ("kde-base/ksplash:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

Total: 75 packages (59 upgrades, 14 new, 2 reinstalls, 5 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 28.438 KiB

Conflict: 14 blocks (10 unsatisfied)[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/krunner-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.11.22-r1:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook kscreen opengl usb (-aqua) -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[uninstall     ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 

[uninstall     ] kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" 

[uninstall     ] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="handbook systemd -debug" 

[blocks b      ] kde-base/systemsettings:4[handbook] ("kde-base/systemsettings:4[handbook]" is blocking kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.5.5)

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10_p20131019::gentoo  USE="X agg cairo* dbus fbcon ffmpeg gstreamer gtk kde nls nsplugin opengl python sdl* sdl-sound ssl (-aqua) -cygnal (-directfb) -doc -dump -egl -gconf -gnome -harden -jemalloc -lirc -mysql (-openvg) -ssh {-test} -vaapi" 0 KiB                

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kcminit:4 ("kde-base/kcminit:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/krunner:4 ("kde-base/krunner:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/libtaskmanager:4 ("kde-base/libtaskmanager:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4 ("kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/kwin:4 ("kde-base/kwin:4" is blocking kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/systemsettings:4 ("kde-base/systemsettings:4" is blocking kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.5.5, kde-plasma/khotkeys-5.5.5, kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5)                                                                                                                                        

[blocks B      ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4 ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksmserver:4 ("kde-base/ksmserver:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksysguard:4 ("kde-base/ksysguard:4" is blocking kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.5.5, kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.5.5)

[blocks B      ] kde-base/ksplash:4 ("kde-base/ksplash:4" is blocking kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2)

Total: 75 packages (59 upgrades, 14 new, 2 reinstalls, 5 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 28.438 KiB

Conflict: 14 blocks (10 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4:4[-aqua]) required by (www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10_p20131019:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:4/4.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4:4[aqua=] (>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4:4[-aqua]) required by (www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10_p20131019:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Ist das evtl. ein Ansatz?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Nimm das "kde" Useflag bei www-plugins/gnash raus.

Das zieht dir kde-base/kdebase-startkde (kde4) mitsamt seinen Deps, die nicht mit deinem installierten plasma-5 kompatibel sind - daher auch die vielen Blocks.

----------

## uhai

ok, python-updater ist jetzt gelaufen....

emerge -uDtva --changed-use --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=300 @world läuft aber noch nicht durch:

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (mail-mta/postfix-3.0.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/sqlite-3.12.0:3/3::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9:4/37::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.6:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1:0/1.56.0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5:0/54::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.1.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1:0/57= required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.1.2.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (app-text/libebook-0.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.10-r200:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-50:0/57= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2014-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/57= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20140525:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.10:3/25::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/55= required by (app-text/calibre-2.47.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

dev-java/icedtea-web:0

  (dev-java/icedtea-web-1.6.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-java/icedtea-web-1.6.1:0 required by (dev-java/icedtea-bin-3.0.1:8/8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                     ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                           

  (dev-java/icedtea-web-1.5.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-java/icedtea-web:0[icedtea7,nsplugin] required by (dev-java/icedtea-7.2.4.3:7/7::gentoo, installed)

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, der aktuell noch nicht auflösbare Konflikt liegt vermutlich hier:  *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-java/icedtea-web:0
> 
> ...

  bei der installierten dev-java/icedtea-7.2.4.3:7/7 Version.

Vermutlich hast du in deiner package.accept_keywords nur exakt diese Version freigeschaltet? Beachte das es diese Version nicht mehr im Tree gibt.

Vorschlag: (Falls dem so ist): Nimm die Versionsangabe in deiner package.accept_keywords bei dev-java/icedtea raus, so das auf die aktuelle verfügbare Version aktualisiert werden kann.

Ich denke damit sollte der Konflikt dann (hoffentlich) gelöst sein :)

----------

## uhai

```
Master_Tux ~ # grep -r icedtea /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/* 

Master_Tux ~ # 

```

Habe ich gar nicht in package.accept_keywords.... oder ist mein grep falsch??

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Puh nee, keine Ahnung.

Soweit ich das im icedtea-7.2.4.3 Log sehe war die Version aber nie stable - sprich normal musst du dafür mal ein Eintrag in der package.accept_keywords gemacht haben.

Aber ok, wie dem auch sei, wenn du dev-java/icedtea brauchst, dann schalte dir bitte die aktuelle Version frei (es gibt da zZt nur eine im Slot 7).

```
eix -e dev-java/icedtea

* dev-java/icedtea

     Available versions:  

     (8)    (~)3.0.1

     (7)    (~)7.2.6.6^t

[...]
```

----------

## uhai

icedtea hat geklappt, Block ist weg, aber ein 

emerge --ask --changed-use --newrepo --deep world

bleibt weider hängen:

```
PyQt 4.11.4 is being used.

Qt 4.8.7 is being used.

sip 4.16.9 is being used.

The sip executable is /usr/bin/sip.

The QScintilla module is being built with 'protected' redefined as 'public'.

The QScintilla API file will be installed in /usr/share/qt4/qsci/api/python.

Generating the C++ source for the Qsci module...

 * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3267:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2751:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1929:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1927:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  454:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3249:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 3264:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'

```

emerge --resume --skipfirst:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/fontconfig_database.cpp:275:1: error: static assertion failed: sizeof(specialLanguages) / sizeof(const char *) == QChar::ScriptCount

 Q_STATIC_ASSERT(sizeof(specialLanguages) / sizeof(const char *) == QChar::ScriptCount);

 ^

Makefile:509: recipe for target 'fontconfig_database.o' failed

make: *** [fontconfig_database.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Error while executing: make -j4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 99, in <module>

    sys.exit(main())

  File "setup.py", line 85, in main

    command.run_all(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 181, in run_all

    self.run_cmd(self, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 175, in run_cmd

    self.run_cmd(scmd, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 178, in run_cmd

    cmd.run(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 434, in run

    self.build_headless()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 570, in build_headless

    self.check_call([make] + ['-j%d'%(cpu_count or 1)])

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 506, in check_call

    subprocess.check_call(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 540, in check_call

    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)

subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['make', '-j4']' returned non-zero exit status 2

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3163:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${PYTHON}" setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Puh.. :)

Versuche mal bitte ein rebuild: 

```
emerge -av1 =sip-4.16.9 =x11-libs/qscintilla-2.8.4-r1 =dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1 =dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4
```

Wenn eines der Pakete abbrechen sollte, dann poste bitte mal deren komplette Fehlermeldung (build.log, und sofern schon das configure scheitert bitte auch das config.log).

----------

## uhai

So geht gar nichts...:

```
 emerge -av1 =dev-python/sip-4.16.9 =x11-libs/qscintilla-2.8.4-r1 =dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1 =dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4

zsh: dev-python/sip-4.16.9 not found
```

Der Fehler kommt analog für alle anderen Pakete auch so.

eix findet die Pakete aber.... ??

Mit "emerge -auDNtv --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=300 world" bekomme ich das:

```

 Running pre-merge checks for sys-apps/systemd-230-r1

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.1.15-gentoo-r1y

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_IDE:         should not be set. But it is.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

Was ist CONFIG_IDE und wo wird das gesetzt? Ist das vielleicht die Quelle allen Übels?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Das emerge Kommando sollte so funktionieren - teste es mal mit ner normalen Bash Shell.

Und ja, CONFIG_IDE (das sind die uralten IDE-Treiber) solltest du im Kernel deaktivieren.

Im "make menuconfig" unter Device Drivers  ---> 

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)

^ Den deaktivieren.

Falls du tatsächlich noch IDE-Treiber benötigst, dann nutze die libata Treiber unter

<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)  --->

----------

## uhai

das habe ich wohl beim Kernel-Update mit make oldconfig übersehen...

ist geändert.

zsh ist meine login-shell. Bash ist wohl noch installiert, lässt sich aber mit ALT-F2 nicht starten. Da muss ich nochmal sehen, woran das liegt...

emerge -auDNtv --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=300 world führt zu

```
....

[blocks B      ] <kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0 ("<kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0" is blocking kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.5.0, kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0)

Total: 121 packages (92 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 7 new, 8 in new slots, 12 reinstalls, 5 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 405.045 KiB

Conflict: 8 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-57.1:0/57::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (mail-mta/postfix-3.0.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.1.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/sqlite-3.12.0:3/3::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.10-r200:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                               

    >=dev-libs/icu-50:0/57= required by (app-text/texlive-core-2014-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.10.9:4/37::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (app-text/libebook-0.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/icu:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/57= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20140525:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.6:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/boost-1.56.0-r1:0/1.56.0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/icu-51.2-r1:0/57=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-1.1.3:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.18.5:0/54::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/icu-3.8.1-r1:0/57= required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.10:3/25::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/icu:0/57= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.1.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.8.1.1:0/57= required by (app-office/libreoffice-5.1.2.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^                                                                                                        

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/icu-4.4:0/55= required by (app-text/calibre-2.47.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                      ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

kde-frameworks/kactivities:5

  (kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.18.0-r1:5/5.18::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0:5 required by (kde-base/kactivities-4.13.3-r2:4/4.13::gentoo, installed)

    ^                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                 

  (kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.21.0:5/5.21::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.21.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/kactivities-workspace-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.21.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.21.0:5 required by (kde-plasma/kwin-5.5.5:5/5::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    >=kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.21:5 required by (kde-frameworks/plasma-5.21.0:5/5.21::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                           ^^^^^^                                                                                           
```

Sieht nach einem fehlgeschlagenem Plasma-Update aus, oder?

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> zsh ist meine login-shell. Bash ist wohl noch installiert, lässt sich aber mit ALT-F2 nicht starten. Da muss ich nochmal sehen, woran das liegt...

 

"bash" lässt sich garantiert mit krunner starten. Nur siehst du nix, weil es eben nur ne shell ist und kein terminal. Mach mal dein terminal (konsole, xterm, urxvt) auf und tippe da "bash" ein. Oder führe mit Alt+F2 "bash -c dolphin" aus  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -auDNtv --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=300 world führt zu
> 
> ```
> ....
> 
> ...

 

Aus kde-base/kactivities-4.13.3-r2:

```
   || ( $(add_kdebase_dep kactivitymanagerd) <kde-frameworks/kactivities-5.20.0:5 kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd:5 )
```

kde-base/kactivitymanagerd oder kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd installieren könnte hier helfen, kann aber auch ein portage-bug sein, wenn es den Block noch immer anzeigt.

----------

## uhai

kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd habe ich installiert, der BLock ist weg, das hier bleibt:

```
>>> Emerging (18 of 108) dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo

 * QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python ...

 * Will copy sources from /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python

 * python2_7: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7

 * python3_4: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python3_4

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python ...

 * python2_7: running run_in_build_dir configuration

/usr/bin/python2.7 configure.py --destdir=/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyQt4 --sip-incdir=/usr/include/python2.7 --pyqt-sipdir=/usr/share/sip --qsci-sipdir=/usr/share/sip --pyqt=PyQt4 --no-timestamp

Error: Unable to create the C++ code.

Configuring QScintilla 2.8.4...

QScintilla 2.8.4 is being used.

The QScintilla .sip files will be installed in /usr/share/sip.

The QScintilla module will be installed in

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyQt4.

PyQt 4.11.4 is being used.

Qt 4.8.7 is being used.

sip 4.16.9 is being used.

The sip executable is /usr/bin/sip.

The QScintilla module is being built with 'protected' redefined as 'public'.

The QScintilla API file will be installed in /usr/share/qt4/qsci/api/python.

Generating the C++ source for the Qsci module...

 * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3267:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2751:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1929:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1927:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  454:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3249:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 3264:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'
```

Nach emerge --resume --skipfirst

```
Makefile:513: recipe for target 'fontconfig_database.o' failed

make: *** [fontconfig_database.o] Error 1

Error while executing: make -j4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 99, in <module>

    sys.exit(main())

  File "setup.py", line 85, in main

    command.run_all(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 181, in run_all

    self.run_cmd(self, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 175, in run_cmd

    self.run_cmd(scmd, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 178, in run_cmd

    cmd.run(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 434, in run

    self.build_headless()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 570, in build_headless

    self.check_call([make] + ['-j%d'%(cpu_count or 1)])

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 506, in check_call

    subprocess.check_call(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 540, in check_call

    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)

subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['make', '-j4']' returned non-zero exit status 2

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3163:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${PYTHON}" setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'

```

 und zum Schluß:

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.9.4.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libMagickWand-6.Q64HDRI.so.2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libMagickWand-6.Q64HDRI.so.2.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/plugins/magick.so (app-text/calibre-2.47.0)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libMagickCore-6.Q64HDRI.so.2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libMagickCore-6.Q64HDRI.so.2.0.0

>>> package: x11-libs/qscintilla-2.8.4-r1

 *  - /usr/lib64/qt4/libqscintilla2.so.12

 *  - /usr/lib64/qt4/libqscintilla2.so.12.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyQt4/Qsci.so (dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.9)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/PyQt4/Qsci.so (dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.9)

>>> package: dev-libs/icu-57.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.55

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.55.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/plugins/icu.so (app-text/calibre-2.47.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/plugins/matcher.so (app-text/calibre-2.47.0)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.55

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.55.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/plugins/icu.so (app-text/calibre-2.47.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/plugins/matcher.so (app-text/calibre-2.47.0)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.55

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.55.1

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

uhai

----------

## uhai

Jetzt in bash:

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/fontconfig_database.cpp:275:1: error: static assertion failed: sizeof(specialLanguages) / sizeof(const char *) == QChar::ScriptCount

 Q_STATIC_ASSERT(sizeof(specialLanguages) / sizeof(const char *) == QChar::ScriptCount);

 ^

Makefile:513: recipe for target 'fontconfig_database.o' failed

make: *** [fontconfig_database.o] Error 1

Error while executing: make -j4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 99, in <module>

    sys.exit(main())

  File "setup.py", line 85, in main

    command.run_all(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 181, in run_all

    self.run_cmd(self, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 175, in run_cmd

    self.run_cmd(scmd, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 178, in run_cmd

    cmd.run(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 434, in run

    self.build_headless()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 570, in build_headless

    self.check_call([make] + ['-j%d'%(cpu_count or 1)])

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 506, in check_call

    subprocess.check_call(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 540, in check_call

    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)

subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['make', '-j4']' returned non-zero exit status 2

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3163:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${PYTHON}" setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'

```

und nach emerge --resume --skipfirst:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo

 * QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python ...

 * Will copy sources from /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python

 * python2_7: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7

 * python3_4: copying to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python3_4

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python ...

 * python2_7: running run_in_build_dir configuration

/usr/bin/python2.7 configure.py --destdir=/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyQt4 --sip-incdir=/usr/include/python2.7 --pyqt-sipdir=/usr/share/sip --qsci-sipdir=/usr/share/sip --pyqt=PyQt4 --no-timestamp

Error: Unable to create the C++ code.

Configuring QScintilla 2.8.4...

QScintilla 2.8.4 is being used.

The QScintilla .sip files will be installed in /usr/share/sip.

The QScintilla module will be installed in

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/PyQt4.

PyQt 4.11.4 is being used.

Qt 4.8.7 is being used.

sip 4.16.9 is being used.

The sip executable is /usr/bin/sip.

The QScintilla module is being built with 'protected' redefined as 'public'.

The QScintilla API file will be installed in /usr/share/qt4/qsci/api/python.

Generating the C++ source for the Qsci module...

 * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3267:  Called python_foreach_impl 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 2751:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1929:  Called _multibuild_run '_python_multibuild_wrapper' 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 1927:  Called _python_multibuild_wrapper 'run_in_build_dir' 'configuration'

 *   environment, line  454:  Called run_in_build_dir 'configuration'

 *   environment, line 3249:  Called configuration

 *   environment, line 3264:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           "${myconf[@]}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python-python2_7'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/work/QScintilla-gpl-2.8.4/Python'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4/temp/build.log'

```

Das liegt doch an Python irgendwie, oder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Puh.., hast du den Vorschlag aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7926192.html#7926192 mal versucht?

----------

## uhai

Hab ich aus den Augen verloren - jetzt aber - hier ist das Ergebnis:

```
Makefile:513: recipe for target 'fontconfig_database.o' failed

make: *** [fontconfig_database.o] Error 1

Error while executing: make -j4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 99, in <module>

    sys.exit(main())

  File "setup.py", line 85, in main

    command.run_all(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 181, in run_all

    self.run_cmd(self, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 175, in run_cmd

    self.run_cmd(scmd, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 178, in run_cmd

    cmd.run(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 434, in run

    self.build_headless()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 570, in build_headless

    self.check_call([make] + ['-j%d'%(cpu_count or 1)])

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 506, in check_call

    subprocess.check_call(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 540, in check_call

    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)

subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['make', '-j4']' returned non-zero exit status 2

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3163:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${PYTHON}" setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nein, das app-text/calibre-2.47 Ergebnis kann nicht von dem vorgeschlagenen 

```
emerge -av1 =sip-4.16.9 =x11-libs/qscintilla-2.8.4-r1 =dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1 =dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4
```

 rebuild kommen.

calibre-2.47 ist ne andere Geschichte, das basiert auf Qt 5 und dev-python/PyQt5

qscintilla-python-2.8.4 basiert auf Qt 4 und dev-python/PyQt4

sprich diese beiden Sachen sollte man ein wenig getrennt voneinander betrachten.

----------

## uhai

Sorry,

das war das nachfolgende emerge @preserved-rebuild

Der shutdown läuft immer noch nicht  :Sad: 

```
systemctl

Failed to list units: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen

```

```

init 0

init: timeout opening/writing control channel /dev/initctl

```

uhai

----------

## uhai

Das ist der Rest, der immer abbricht:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  rR   ~] app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo  USE="udisks" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo 

[ebuild  N     ]  sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-apps/makedev-3.23.1::gentoo  USE="-build (-selinux)" 0 KiB

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    ~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93 required by (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                           ^^^^^^

sys-apps/systemd:0

  (sys-apps/systemd-230-r1:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-apps/systemd-230 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, installed)

```

Kann da der Grund für den fehlenden shutdown liegen?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Ah, dann hat sich die

 * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase)

Geschichte erledigt? (prima das du das nebenbei auch mal nicht mit erwähnst...)

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:
> 
> ...

  Das sollte sich erledigen indem du =media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58-r1 in den keywords freischaltest.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [nomerge       ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo
> 
> ...

  Das sollte sich erledigen indem du nicht die, zu deinem stable xorg-server-1.17 inkompatible höchste testing >=sys-apps/systemd-230 Version freischaltest.

Schalte hier am besten nur die vom x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4[systemd] Ebuild kompatible <sys-apps/systemd-230 Version frei, und keine höhere.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Kann da der Grund für den fehlenden shutdown liegen?

  Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

Aber ist damit gemeint das /sbin/shutdown nicht vorhanden ist? Falls ja, dann poste bitte mal mit welchen Useflags sys-apps/systemd gebaut wurde (emerge -pv sys-apps/systemd).

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ah, dann hat sich die
> 
>  * ERROR: dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4::gentoo failed (configure phase)
> 
> Geschichte erledigt? (prima das du das nebenbei auch mal nicht mit erwähnst...)

 

Ob's erledigt weiss ich nicht. emerge -auDNtv --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=300 world löst es nur nicht aus. Bisher konnte ich es jedenfalls nicht ohne Abbruch "emergen".

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *uhai wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, das habe ich....

[quote="Josef.95"]

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [nomerge       ] virtual/dev-manager-0::gentoo
> 
> ...

  Das sollte sich erledigen indem du nicht die, zu deinem stable xorg-server-1.17 inkompatible höchste testing >=sys-apps/systemd-230 Version freischaltest.

Schalte hier am besten nur die vom x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4[systemd] Ebuild kompatible <sys-apps/systemd-230 Version frei, und keine höhere.

HM, das habe ich hier gefunden: http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Systemd#Installation - ist vielleicht nicht mehr nötig? Hab mal wieder kein Datum in den Kommentarzeilen hinterlassen. Ich kommentiere die Einträge mal aus.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *uhai wrote:*   Kann da der Grund für den fehlenden shutdown liegen?  Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
> 
> Aber ist damit gemeint das /sbin/shutdown nicht vorhanden ist? Falls ja, dann poste bitte mal mit welchen Useflags sys-apps/systemd gebaut wurde (emerge -pv sys-apps/systemd).

 

Nein, damit ist gemeint, dass jeder Versuch shutdown scheitert:

```
systemctl poweroff

Failed to power off system via logind: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

Failed to start poweroff.target: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

See system logs and 'systemctl status poweroff.target' for details.
```

```
systemctl status poweroff.target

Failed to get properties: Die Wartezeit für die Verbindung ist abgelaufen

```

Also timeout?

```
 ls /sbin/s*

/sbin/service  /sbin/sfdisk    /sbin/slattach  /sbin/smtp  /sbin/start-stop-daemon  /sbin/sulogin    /sbin/swapoff  /sbin/switch_root

/sbin/setcap   /sbin/shutdown  /sbin/sln       /sbin/ss    /sbin/startproc          /sbin/swaplabel  /sbin/swapon

```

shutdown ist da. systemd habe ich auch schon mal neu installiert, ohne Verbesserung. Aber vielleicht hilft das downgrade von systemd.

journald hat haufenweise solche Einträge im log:

```
....

[3090364.304004] systemd-journald[110]: Failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message: Transport endpoint is not connected

[3090452.012377] systemd-journald[110]: Failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message: Transport endpoint is not connected

[3090542.610922] systemd-journald[110]: Failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message: Transport endpoint is not connected

```

Welches log sollte ich noch prüfen? Grep systemd hat nur vier Einträge von 2016  in portage/elog gefunden:

```
var/log/portage/elog/kde-plasma:ksshaskpass-5.5.5:20160414-040520.log:lines in /etc/plasma/shutdown/10-agent-shutdown.sh to

/var/log/portage/elog/kde-base:kdebase-startkde-4.11.22:20160306-162231.log:/etc/kde/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh

/var/log/portage/elog/sys-power:apcupsd-3.14.13:20160609-203615.log:add apcupsd.powerfail to your shutdown runlevel:

/var/log/portage/elog/sys-power:apcupsd-3.14.13:20160609-203615.log:  rc-update add apcupsd.powerfail shutdown 

```

Sorry, wenn Du verärgerst wegen dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4 bist, ich habe nur den Output mienes Update-emerge gepostet weil ich mich gefreut habe, dass die lange Liste so eingeschrumpft ist.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Wieder ein Abbruch bei calibre:

```
####### Building headless QPA plugin #######

Project MESSAGE: This project is using private headers and will therefore be tied to this specific Qt module build version.

Project MESSAGE: Running this project against other versions of the Qt modules may crash at any arbitrary point.

Project MESSAGE: This is not a bug, but a result of using Qt internals. You have been warned!

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -std=c++1y -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_PLATFORMSUPPORT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -isystem /usr/include/freetype2 -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0/QtCore -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I. -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o headless_integration.o /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/headless_integration.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -std=c++1y -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_PLATFORMSUPPORT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -isystem /usr/include/freetype2 -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0/QtCore -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I. -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o headless_backingstore.o /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/headless_backingstore.cpp

/usr/lib64/qt5/bin/moc -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_PLATFORMSUPPORT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/build/headless -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/qt5 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport -I/usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0/QtPlatformSupport -I/usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt5/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0 -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4 -I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu -I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/backward -I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include -I/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include-fixed -I/usr/include /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/main.cpp -o main.moc

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -std=c++1y -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_PLATFORMSUPPORT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -isystem /usr/include/freetype2 -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0/QtCore -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I. -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o fontconfig_database.o /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/fontconfig_database.cpp

g++ -c -pipe -O2 -std=c++1y -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_PLATFORMSUPPORT_LIB -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -I. -isystem /usr/include/freetype2 -isystem /usr/include/qt5 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtPlatformSupport/5.6.0/QtPlatformSupport -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui/5.6.0/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtGui -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0 -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore/5.6.0/QtCore -isystem /usr/include/qt5/QtCore -I. -I/usr/lib64/qt5/mkspecs/linux-g++ -o main.o /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/main.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/src/calibre/headless/fontconfig_database.cpp:275:1: error: static assertion failed: sizeof(specialLanguages) / sizeof(const char *) == QChar::ScriptCount

 Q_STATIC_ASSERT(sizeof(specialLanguages) / sizeof(const char *) == QChar::ScriptCount);

 ^

Makefile:513: recipe for target 'fontconfig_database.o' failed

make: *** [fontconfig_database.o] Error 1

Error while executing: make -j4

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 99, in <module>

    sys.exit(main())

  File "setup.py", line 85, in main

    command.run_all(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 181, in run_all

    self.run_cmd(self, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 175, in run_cmd

    self.run_cmd(scmd, opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/__init__.py", line 178, in run_cmd

    cmd.run(opts)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 434, in run

    self.build_headless()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 570, in build_headless

    self.check_call([make] + ['-j%d'%(cpu_count or 1)])

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0/setup/extensions.py", line 506, in check_call

    subprocess.check_call(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 540, in check_call

    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)

subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['make', '-j4']' returned non-zero exit status 2

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 3168:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${PYTHON}" setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-2.47.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/work/calibre-2.47.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-2.47.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-2.47.0/temp/build.log'

```

uhai

----------

## uhai

calibre-2.47 hatte ich in den keywords. Leider klappt es ohne mit calibre-1.20 auch nicht:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] app-text/calibre-1.20::gentoo [2.47.0::gentoo] USE="udisks" PYTHON_TARGETS="(-python2_7%*)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/calibre-1.20::gentoo

 * calibre-1.20.0.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking calibre-1.20.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre ...

 * Applying calibre-1.20-no_updates_dialog.patch ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying calibre-disable_plugins.patch ...                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-text/calibre-1.20

>>> Install calibre-1.20 into /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/image/ category app-text

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 13, in <module>

    import setup.commands as commands

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre/setup/commands.py", line 34, in <module>

    from setup.extensions import Build

  File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre/setup/extensions.py", line 13, in <module>

    from PyQt4.pyqtconfig import QtGuiModuleMakefile

ImportError: No module named pyqtconfig

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-1.20::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       PATH=${T}:${PATH} PYTHONPATH=${S}/src${PYTHONPATH:+:}${PYTHONPATH} "${EPREFIX}"/usr/bin/python2.7 setup.py install --root="${D}" --prefix="${EPREFIX}/usr" --libdir="${EPREFIX}/usr/${libdir}" --staging-root="${ED}usr" --staging-libdir="${ED}usr/${libdir}" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-text/calibre-1.20::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-text/calibre-1.20::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/work/calibre'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-1.20, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-1.20/temp/build.log'

```

uhai

----------

## LuxJux

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> Reboot ging doch noch nie. Runterfahren oder Taste drücken war die einzige Möglichkeit.

 

Da hatte ich was falsch geschrieben. Reboot ging immer. 

Ausschalten 

in console oder auch WM 

```
 shutdown now 10
```

ging nie. DANKE, daß sich jemand diesen Bug mal näher unter die Lupe nimmt

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> calibre-2.47 hatte ich in den keywords. Leider klappt es ohne mit calibre-1.20 auch nicht: [...]

 

Vorschlag: Mache mal bitte ein rebuild von dev-python/PyQt5 (welche Version nutzt du da eigentlich?),

und teste es dann mit der aktuellen =app-text/calibre-2.55.0 Version.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bezüglich des eigentlichen (systemd) Thread-Themas:

Nur ein vager Schuß ins Blaue: Da ja scheinbar alle systemd bzw. systemctl Aufrufe fehlschlagen,

bist du dir sicher dass dein System tatsächlich noch mit systemd gestartet wird? (oder es zZt eher mit OpenRC läuft)?

Schau mal bitte was 

```
cat /proc/1/comm

und

cat /proc/cmdline
```

 dazu ausgibt.

----------

## uhai

Ist noch systemd:

```
Master_Tux uhai # cat /proc/1/comm 

systemd

Master_Tux uhai # cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext4 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

```

PyQt5 habe ich das hier:

```

eix dev-python/PyQt5 

[I] dev-python/PyQt5

     Verfügbare Versionen:   5.5 ~5.5.1 5.5.1[1] ~5.6.1_pre1604271126[1] {dbus debug declarative designer doc examples gles2 gui help multimedia network opengl positioning printsupport sensors serialport sql svg testlib webchannel webkit websockets widgets x11extras xmlpatterns PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4 python3_5"}

     Installierte Versionen: 5.5.1(23:03:32 09.06.2016)(dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webkit widgets -debug -designer -doc -examples -gles2 -help -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 -python3_5")

     Startseite:             http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/software/pyqt/intro https://pypi.python.org/pypi/PyQt5

     Beschreibung:           Python bindings for the Qt framework

```

rebuild läuft.... und hat geklappt.

calibre-2.55.0 musste ich keyworden, ist aber auch gelaufen.

Müssten von systemd nicht irgendwelche Prozesse laufen? Wie starte ich die denn neu, falls die fehlen oder abgeschmiert sind?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Noch etwas, das ich nicht verstehe:

```
 dev-qt/qtquick1-5.5.9999:5::qt  USE="opengl xml -debug -designer {-test} -webkit" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

dev-qt/qtquick1:5

```

Wie sehe ich denn, was da klemmt?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Das sollte normal in der ungekürzten emerge Ausgabe mit ersichtlich sein.

Vermutlich versuchst du dev-qt/qtquick1:5 auf 5.6.1 zu aktualisieren?

Falls ja, beachte das es dev-qt/qtquick1 in >=qt-5.6.1 nicht mehr gibt.

/edit:

Schau mal via 

```
emerge -av --depclean dev-qt/qtquick1
```

 ob, und wenn ja, von welchem Paket qtquick1 noch benötigt wird.

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls ja, beachte das es dev-qt/qtquick1 in >=qt-5.6.1 nicht mehr gibt.

 

Dann wird es doch nicht mehr benötigt...? D.h., wenn es noch gebraucht wird, müsste es al Abhängigkeit gefordert sein. Wer will das noch haben? Wie bekomme ich das raus?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wer will das noch haben? Wie bekomme ich das raus?

  Wie bereits erwähnt, das sollte in der ungekürzten emerge Ausgabe mit ersichtlich sein :)

Ansonsten schau (alternativ) auch mit dem (in meinem letzten Beitrag) noch hinzugefügten --depclean Kommando.

----------

## uhai

Das edit habe ich übersehen....

Das bekomme ich da raus:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

  dev-qt/qtquick1-5.5.9999 pulled in by:

    @qt5-addons requires dev-qt/qtquick1:5

    net-misc/dropbox-3.10.11 requires dev-qt/qtquick1:5

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

Packages installed:   1984

Packages in world:    486

Packages in system:   43

Required packages:    1984

Number removed:       0

```

qt5-addons kann ich als Paket allerdings nicht finden?!

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

@qt5-addons ist ein Set aus dem experimentellen qt-Overlay. Dort ist  dev-qt/qtquick1 aber schon nicht mehr mit enthalten.

Vorschlag: Aktualisiere das qt Repo (layman -S)

oder/und nimm das Set aus deinen Favoriten raus (sofern nicht wirklich benötigt) --> (emerge --deselect @qt5-addons)

"net-misc/dropbox-3.10.11 requires dev-qt/qtquick1:5"

Hehe, das ist eine uralte Version die es so im Tree schon nicht mehr gibt --> aktualisieren sollte hier helfen.

----------

## uhai

dropbox-5.3.23 musste ich keyworden... ist aber gelaufen.

Soll ich einen reboot versuchen? Ich habe etwas Angst, dass die Kiste dann gar nicht mehr startet....

qt ist jetzt auch ein Problem geworden:

```

 emerge -auDNtv --verbose-conflicts world   

!!! Section 'layman' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'meine_ebuilds' set inside repository

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="oldwallet pam" 

[nomerge       ]  kde-apps/solid-runtime-15.12.3:4/15.12::gentoo  USE="networkmanager (-aqua) -bluetooth -debug" 

[nomerge       ]   kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -modemmanager -openconnect -teamd" 

[nomerge       ]    kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5::gentoo  USE="dbus geolocation gps handbook -debug (-prison) -qalculate {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 9.587 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtpaths-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/musescore-2.0.2-r1::gentoo  USE="mp3 -audiofile -debug -jack -portaudio -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-2.0.4:0/2.0.4::gentoo  USE="caps crypt filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt5 ssl zlib -adns -androiddump -doc -doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio -qt4 -sbc (-selinux) -smi -tfshark" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-sse4_2"                                                                                                                                                                             

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="alsa qml widgets -debug -gles2 -gstreamer -gstreamer010 -openal -pulseaudio {-test}" 3.431 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwebsockets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml ssl -debug {-test}" 171 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsensors-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml -debug {-test}" 1.932 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 14.417 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.956 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtserialport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 251 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml -debug -geoclue {-test}" 2.978 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit opengl printsupport qml -debug -geolocation -gstreamer -gstreamer010 -multimedia -orientation {-test} -webchannel -webp" 34.477 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit widgets xml -debug -gles2 -localstorage {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]  <dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7:5 ("<dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7:5" is blocking dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0)

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="widgets -debug {-test}" 5.781 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/phonon-4.7.2::gentoo  USE="designer gstreamer pulseaudio qt4 qt5 vlc (-aqua) -debug (-zeitgeist)" 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="declarative -debug {-test} -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit widgets xml -debug -gles2 -localstorage {-test}" 18.454 KiB

[ebuild     UD~] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.297 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy {-test}" 42.962 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.5.1::gentoo  USE="dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webkit widgets -debug -designer -doc -examples -gles2 -help -multimedia -positioning -sensors (-serialport) -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)"                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug -gles2 {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.10.0::gentoo  USE="about filemanager icons lightdm lximage oxygen (policykit) -admin -minimal -powermanagement -sddm -ssh-askpass -sudo" 

[nomerge       ]  lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0::gentoo 

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-db/sqlitebrowser-3.8.0::gentoo  USE="qt5 -qt4 {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qttest-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~] dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit scripttools -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="png xcb -debug -gles2 -gtkstyle {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]   dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="dbus gif jpeg png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2 -gtkstyle -ibus -libinput {-test} -tslib -tuio" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]    dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.5.1::gentoo  USE="dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webkit widgets -debug -designer -doc -examples -gles2 -help -multimedia -positioning -sensors (-serialport) -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)"                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug -gles2 {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.687 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="cups -debug -gles2 {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/calibre-2.55.0::gentoo  USE="udisks" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="icu systemd -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.10.0::gentoo 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 35 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="png xcb -debug -gles2 {-test} (-gtkstyle%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="dbus gif gtk%* jpeg png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2 -ibus -libinput {-test} -tslib -tuio (-gtkstyle%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]    dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="icu systemd -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 39 packages (30 upgrades, 9 downgrades), Size of downloads: 139.410 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtpaths-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5 emerge -auDNtv --verbose-conflicts world   

!!! Section 'layman' in repos.conf has name different from repository name 'meine_ebuilds' set inside repository

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] kde-apps/kdebase-runtime-meta-15.12.3:5::gentoo  USE="oldwallet pam" 

[nomerge       ]  kde-apps/solid-runtime-15.12.3:4/15.12::gentoo  USE="networkmanager (-aqua) -bluetooth -debug" 

[nomerge       ]   kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.5.5:5::gentoo  USE="-debug -modemmanager -openconnect -teamd" 

[nomerge       ]    kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.5.5-r2:5::gentoo  USE="dbus geolocation gps handbook -debug (-prison) -qalculate {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 9.587 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtpaths-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-sound/musescore-2.0.2-r1::gentoo  USE="mp3 -audiofile -debug -jack -portaudio -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-analyzer/wireshark-2.0.4:0/2.0.4::gentoo  USE="caps crypt filecaps gtk3 ipv6 netlink pcap qt5 ssl zlib -adns -androiddump -doc -doc-pdf -geoip -kerberos -lua -portaudio -qt4 -sbc (-selinux) -smi -tfshark" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-sse4_2"                                                                                                                                                                             

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="alsa qml widgets -debug -gles2 -gstreamer -gstreamer010 -openal -pulseaudio {-test}" 3.431 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwebsockets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml ssl -debug {-test}" 171 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsensors-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml -debug {-test}" 1.932 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 14.417 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.956 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtserialport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 251 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="qml -debug -geoclue {-test}" 2.978 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit opengl printsupport qml -debug -geolocation -gstreamer -gstreamer010 -multimedia -orientation {-test} -webchannel -webp" 34.477 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit widgets xml -debug -gles2 -localstorage {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]  <dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7:5 ("<dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7:5" is blocking dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0)

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="widgets -debug {-test}" 5.781 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-libs/phonon-4.7.2::gentoo  USE="designer gstreamer pulseaudio qt4 qt5 vlc (-aqua) -debug (-zeitgeist)" 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="declarative -debug {-test} -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit widgets xml -debug -gles2 -localstorage {-test}" 18.454 KiB

[ebuild     UD~] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.297 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy {-test}" 42.962 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.5.1::gentoo  USE="dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webkit widgets -debug -designer -doc -examples -gles2 -help -multimedia -positioning -sensors (-serialport) -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)"                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug -gles2 {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.10.0::gentoo  USE="about filemanager icons lightdm lximage oxygen (policykit) -admin -minimal -powermanagement -sddm -ssh-askpass -sudo" 

[nomerge       ]  lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0::gentoo 

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-db/sqlitebrowser-3.8.0::gentoo  USE="qt5 -qt4 {-test}" 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qttest-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~] dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="jit scripttools -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="png xcb -debug -gles2 -gtkstyle {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]   dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="dbus gif jpeg png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2 -gtkstyle -ibus -libinput {-test} -tslib -tuio" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD~]    dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.5.1::gentoo  USE="dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport sql svg webkit widgets -debug -designer -doc -examples -gles2 -help -multimedia -positioning -sensors (-serialport) -testlib -webchannel -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_3 (-python3_5)"                                                                                     

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug -gles2 {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 1.687 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="cups -debug -gles2 {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/calibre-2.55.0::gentoo  USE="udisks" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild     UD~]  dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="icu systemd -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] lxqt-base/lxqt-admin-0.10.0::gentoo 

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 35 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]  dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="png xcb -debug -gles2 {-test} (-gtkstyle%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="dbus gif gtk%* jpeg png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -egl -eglfs -evdev -gles2 -ibus -libinput {-test} -tslib -tuio (-gtkstyle%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]    dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="-debug {-test}" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt [5.6.1:5/5.6::gentoo] USE="icu systemd -debug {-test}" 0 KiB

Total: 39 packages (30 upgrades, 9 downgrades), Size of downloads: 139.410 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtpaths-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebsockets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsensors-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0[icu] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtserialport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                   

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=,png=,xcb?] required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[xcb] required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0[gles2=,gtkstyle=,png=,xcb?] required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

dev-qt/qtsql:5

  (dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0[sqlite] required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

  (dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

dev-qt/qtopengl:5

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns:5

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

dev-qt/qtwidgets:5

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

  (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

dev-qt/qtnetwork:5

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0[ssl=] required by (dev-qt/qtwebsockets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^                                                                                        .7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                        

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebsockets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsensors-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtpositioning-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0[icu] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxml-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                       

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qttest-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtserialport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                   

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtscript-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsql-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

dev-qt/qtdbus:5

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qdbus-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                  

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtgui-5.6.0-r1:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-5.6.0 required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

dev-qt/qtgui:5

  (dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/designer-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtsvg-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=,png=,xcb?] required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qthelp-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[xcb] required by (dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0[gles2=] required by (dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                             

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-5.7.0 required by (dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.7.0:5/5.7::qt, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^      
```

 

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild U ~] dev-qt/qtquick1-5.6.0:5/5.6::gentoo [5.5.9999:5/5::qt] USE="opengl xml -debug -designer -gles2% {-test} -webkit" 0 KiB
> ```
> ...

 

1)Hier ist dein noch immer installiertes dev-qt/qtquick1-5.5.9999:5/5::qt

ein Problem. Entferne das Paket bitte, so wie vorgeschlagen mit --depclean

Anders wird das nichts. Aktuell ist eine Mischung aus 5.5.9999:5::qt und 5.6.0::gentoo installiert, was auch schon nicht gut ist.

Wenn du ein Update auf >=qt-5.6.1 machen möchtest, dann muss dev-qt/qtquick1 weg (ist veraltet, gibt es ab >=5.6.1 nicht mehr, und sollte auch nicht mehr benötigt werden).

2) Qt-5.7.0 aus den qt Overlay - ist das so wirklich gewollt?

Sofern von dir nicht wirklich benötigt, würde ich eher zu Qt-5.6.1 aus dem Main-Tree greifen.

/edit:

Falls du Qt-5.7 aus dem qt Overlay maskieren möchtest sollte etwas wie 

```
dev-qt/*:5/5.7::qt
```

 funktionieren.

----------

## franzf

Bei mir hat das qt-update grad auch geblockt wie schon so oft in der Vergangenheit). Dann hilft ein emerge -1avt $(qlist -CI dev-qt).

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, alle installierten Qt Pakete gemeinsam neu zu aktualisieren ist idR auch ne gute Idee,

würde aber im aktuellen Fall auch nicht funktionieren sofern dev-qt/qtquick1 (welches es in der neuen Version nicht mehr gibt) noch installiert ist.

In der Regel sollte ein normales 

```
emerge -avuDN @world
```

 ggf. mit --backtrack=300 fein funktionieren.

(Auf Frauchens Notebook tat es das hier beim aktuellen Qt-5.5.1 --> Qt-5.6.1 Update grade)

----------

## uhai

Das qtquick hatte ich bereits weg. Das ist mir irgendwie wieder reingerutscht.

Das qt-Overlay habe ich jetzt wieder entfernt. Da hatte sich der Pfad wohl irgendwann geändert, deshalb habe ich es gelöscht und wieder hinzugefügt.

Und jetzt probiere ich es wieder mit einem world-Update:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

Also Update fertig, qt ok!

shutdown klappt immer noch nicht:

```
 systemctl poweroff

Failed to start poweroff.target: Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.systemd1': timed out

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Bitteschön.

----------

## uhai

Dankeschön  :Smile: 

----------

## uhai

Mein Rechner läuft jetzt seit über einem Monat durch. Ich würde jetzt gerne mal  herunterfahren. Wir haben zwar viele Dinge korrigiert, aber das Thema konnten wir noch nicht greifen. Hat systemd Prozesse am Laufen? Falls ja, welche müsste ich denn da haben?

Und wie kann ich die starten, falls die hier nicht laufen?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Mein Rechner läuft jetzt seit über einem Monat durch. Ich würde jetzt gerne mal herunterfahren. [...]

 

Huh ja, mach das doch einfach mal. Oder besser, mach ein reboot, und schau ob systemd dann wieder wie gewünscht funktioniert.

----------

## py-ro

Kannst auch vorher mal ein

```
systemctl daemon-reexec
```

machen, das lädt die aktuell installierte Version und ersetzt die laufende.

Bye

Py

----------

## uhai

Hat sich erledigt....

Meine Kiste hat sich so aufgehängt, dass gar nichts mehr ging. Also abgewürgt, neu gestartet und alles ist gut....

reboot tut gut. Hab mich nur nicht getraut, weil ich gedacht hab, dann geht gar nix mehr.

uhai

----------

